# chris kaman



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

hey, anyone out there seen chris kaman in action yet ?

i know he's a center, 7 footer, ard 260, but how's he like ?

sluggish or agile

can he shoot ?

post moves ? a mchale finesse type or shaq over-whelming type, or hopefully not, are we talking abt the effectiveness of earl boykins trying to post up

cheers


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he is a poor man's nate huffman


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

please expand on that reply!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> he is a poor man's nate huffman


he isnt projected to be the 7th pick in the draft by being a poor mans nate huffman.lets be serious here.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Here is an article about him*

Kaman not just a big stiff for CMU


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks for the article,i need to see this guy play against some competition to form some kind oif reasonable opinion.a lot of times you see guys listed at 7-0 then they go to the nba camp and their listed at 6-10 1/2 or whatever,i dont want to use a top- 10 pick on a back up center.now if your talking someone who is tough,can bang and finish around the hoop then you have something.we'll see.lets just say i'm skeptical.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> thanks for the article,i need to see this guy play against some competition to form some kind oif reasonable opinion.a lot of times you see guys listed at 7-0 then they go to the nba camp and their listed at 6-10 1/2 or whatever,i dont want to use a top- 10 pick on a back up center.now if your talking someone who is tough,can bang and finish around the hoop then you have something.we'll see.lets just say i'm skeptical.


If you want a guy to play against tough competition, then you should know how Kaman got 30 pts., 21 reb., 2 steals, and 5 blocks against Michigan, and 22 pts., 11 reb., and 2 blocks going up against a guy whom many people say will be a first rounder, in Raitis Grafs at Valparaiso.

Against other though competition -

At Toledo -

30 points and 16 rebounds

Toldeo -

17 points, 14 rebounds, and 8 blocks

Western Michigan -

37 points, 14 rebounds, 3 blocks, and 2 steals

Ball State -

43 points, 12 rebounds, and 7 blocks


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

not bad


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

means nothing..ive seen him. Joe Kleine was a terror in college too.


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

from the article, he seems to be returning for another college year.....anyhow might be a good idea to brush up on his technique, he doesnt seem to have a over-whelming physique, so he's gonna need some finesse, hopefully, another yr will help.

good to read that he gets to work out with the michigan alumni in the nba.

will keep a look-out for him........joe klein or sabonis, i wonder ????


----------



## Johnson12 (Feb 12, 2003)

Joe Klien is a very good comparison. All those Stats given are nice, but all come against smaller teams. IN his game vs. Ohio, the only team in the MAC with an NBA caliber big man, his sub-par D was taken advantage of by Brandon Hunter and he also had a lot of trouble on the boards with Brandon takeing a lot right away from him. He will play in the league, but he will play just as much as Sean Rooks.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

It's tough to gauge college centers. Sean Rooks kicked Shaquille O'Neal's butt in an NCAA game once, dropping 24 points on him and holding him way below his average.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jus</b>!
> from the article, he seems to be returning for another college year.....anyhow might be a good idea to brush up on his technique, he doesnt seem to have a over-whelming physique, so he's gonna need some finesse, hopefully, another yr will help.
> 
> good to read that he gets to work out with the michigan alumni in the nba.
> ...


forget sabonis,i'll take jack sikma.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight (March 8) in 24 minutes he had 39 points, 22 Rebounds, and 3 Blocks against Ball State.

Box Score 

Kaman is among basketball's elite


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Tonight (March 8) against Ball State in 24 minutes he had 39 points, 22 Rebounds, and 3 Blocks against Ball State.
> 
> Box Score
> ...


  
THIS GUY IS AMAZING!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow, i'm beginning this might be the raptors man if they slip in the draft.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> THIS GUY IS AMAZING!


do you know when this guy is going to be on tv?i would like to actually see him play and then will have a better idea what we're talking about here.he could be someone that my sonics are looking at.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If he is 7'0" and can play, every team except LA is probably interested.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> do you know when this guy is going to be on tv?i would like to actually see him play and then will have a better idea what we're talking about here.he could be someone that my sonics are looking at.


No clue.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> do you know when this guy is going to be on tv?i would like to actually see him play and then will have a better idea what we're talking about here.he could be someone that my sonics are looking at.


Probably during the tournament


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> wow, i'm beginning this might be the raptors man if they slip in the draft.


I actually think that the Raps will give him serious thought even at their current draft position. He is the best big man and center in the draft. Sweetney is the best post player available but with AD and JYD at 4, Raps might seek a 5 and Kaman could be their man. He should be solid if not an allstar. I expect the Raps to draft Kaman or Bosh (unless they get a chance to draft Lebron Melo' or Darko) or trade their pick for a solid 5 or 1.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i hope he turns out to be good...we desperatley need some legit big men in this league.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The MAC Tournament Finals are going to be on Saturday on ESPN2


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*3/13 Against Bowling Green*










Kaman's 25 points lead CMU to 87-70 victory over Bowling Green.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 3/13 Against Bowling Green*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sure thats not the layup line?


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I really doubt this guys skills, i have to admit that i've never seen him play, but just have this gut feeling he's nothing more than a Joel pryzbilla. I bet if he played in the mac and played a junior year he would have had those kind of stats. And we all know how he turned out...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> I really doubt this guys skills, i have to admit that i've never seen him play, but just have this gut feeling he's nothing more than a Joel pryzbilla. I bet if he played in the mac and played a junior year he would have had those kind of stats. And we all know how he turned out...


where is toms' "institutional racism" comment when we need it.?


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> where is toms' "institutional racism" comment when we need it.?


Back the truck up buddy, i'm so not racist... First of all, i'm am white so i can't be racist against myself. Second of all Keith Van Horn is one of my favorite plays. Third, I don't doubt the skill of white players, just the 7ft 150 lbs ones.... Przbilla, Collier, Kaman, etc. If he had anything resembling an upper body, i'd probably have a different opinion.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

If Kaman resembles any current white NBA center, it's Chris Mihm. Pryzbilla is and was mainly a defensive player and an offensive stiff, and Collier was never anything special (even in college). Kaman is an offensive machine, Mihm was a very good offensive player in college. But I think Kaman has the ability to be much,much,much better. Kaman is a strange player, he's very old-style center, which is refreshing for the NBA. The only real turn-off about Kaman is his 4.6 TO per game...but well see Saturday how good he is in the clutch.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> The MAC Tournament Finals are going to be on Saturday on ESPN2


Anyone have a time on this? EST please.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I think noon EST on ESPN2...but the conference tourneys are all subject to time change for TV purposes.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I think noon EST on ESPN2...but the conference tourneys are all subject to time change for TV purposes.


Thanks.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I was comparing Kaman to Pryzbilla and Collier mostly on body size, he's just way to weak to make it in the NBA. The League is a all long, long way away from the MAC. The thing about Chris Mihm was at least he had bulk, that counts for something. Kaman has Zero strength and Zero bulk. I seriously doubt if he is really 255lbs, look at him. Take a good look at him. He's all legs and arms. Skin and Bones. NBA centers and PFs would eat him alive. His bicep isn't much bigger than his wrist.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

How come every one is denying the racism aspect of this but everyone can only compare him to other white centers? Not that it really bothers me, but it just seems that players only get compared to other players with the same skin color...

Maybe (hopefully) it's just coincedence, or maybe all white boys really do have the same game.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

His arms do look awfully skinny in that picture Hedo posted, but he could hit the weight room. He has put up big numbers against some decent teams which shows has some skill which is going to make it tough for a lot of teams to pass him up. If he bulks up for the pre-draft workouts he could wind up a really high pick.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> How come every one is denying the racism aspect of this but everyone can only compare him to other white centers? Not that it really bothers me, but it just seems that players only get compared to other players with the same skin color...
> 
> Maybe (hopefully) it's just coincedence, or maybe all white boys really do have the same game.


You could compare him to loren woods, however woods put up his stats in the PAC-10 which is much more impressive than doing it in the MAC.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm going to see him play tonight. I'll let you know what I think tommorrow. If any of you guys live in Cleveland, the MAC tourney is going on now so you can see him play


----------



## Richard_McBride_ILL (Mar 14, 2003)

agrees with NYJ


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> Anyone have a time on this? EST please.


http://espn.go.com/ncb/champweek2003/2003/0226/1514690.html


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I've been watching Kaman the last 1:30, he looks pretty good. He's a good rebounder and a decent shotblocker, and he has a decent offensive routine....His main problem is his hands, he has aweful hands...His hands are the source of his 4.6 TO per game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He still has another year to develop his game? or should he strike while the iron is hot?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> 
> 
> Back the truck up buddy, i'm so not racist... First of all, i'm am white so i can't be racist against myself. Second of all Keith Van Horn is one of my favorite plays. Third, I don't doubt the skill of white players, just the 7ft 150 lbs ones.... Przbilla, Collier, Kaman, etc. If he had anything resembling an upper body, i'd probably have a different opinion.


no offense intended ,kind of an inside joke between me and tom.we do tend to stereotype guys,i know i am guilty of it sometimes.i hope this guy turns out to be great but i'm skeptical along with a lot of others.


----------



## Johnson12 (Feb 12, 2003)

Kaman is not going to be a good NBA player. He is tall and somewhat agile, and quite a good FT shooter, but he has not been challenged all that much in that MAC. He goes up against some guys that are 6 7 centers, like Brandon Hunter of Ohio the NCAA's leading rebounder, and has bad games against ones that have any athletic ability. Kaman also i am almost certain is mentally challenged. I have talked to him twice, and have spoke to about 2 dozen players who have played against him, and all seem to have agreed that the guy does not seem intelligent, but in a recent conversations with a central Michigan official at Gund Areana has admitted to me that Kaman is in many special learning classesand has a learning disability. He has a real big problem with game adjustments because he doesn't understand them.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*watching him tonight*

I believe he has ADD or something. Which is more a focus
and concentration problem. But, it looks like he has been getting treatments and doesn't interfere.

Anyways, I was watching him tonight. Checking his footwork, speed, passing, jumping and skill level. He is definitely an NBA caliber center. He was double and triple teamed all night and still dominated. If it wasn't for the foul trouble he would have put up huge numbers. 

I like his athleticism for a big men. He also plays tougher than he looks. He is basically unstoppable down low. I have seen
a lot of centers in my time. He reminds me a lot of college Bill Walton. He is a great passer, shot blocker and post shooter.

He is most likely a lottery pick, you can bet on it. He should
come out this year. He will will put up 20-10 in the NBA.
I like him a lot.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is the fastest 7 footer baseline to baseline i have seen in a while. I like the i have to get both feet in the paint mentality. Can you imagine if Yao had that.(keep that comment in perspective)


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Honestly though, how did he look strength wise? I'm really curious about that most of all. Just because he pull those moves off against MAC schools, does he have the physical power to play in the NBA?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*He held his ground*

He has a tough and very competitive streak in him.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> He is the fastest 7 footer baseline to baseline i have seen in a while. I like the i have to get both feet in the paint mentality. Can you imagine if Yao had that.(keep that comment in perspective)


i didnt see any great speed getting up and down the court but i was impressed with his overall game.a mistake i make is i always try to find someone to compare somebody to and with kaman i'm still searching.the negatives like upper body strength can easily be fixed.i like the fact he can play with both hands and has some touch.i dont think he has what it takes to break into that top 3 in the draft that everyone is conceding to james/milicic/anthony but after that it wont surprise me to see his name taken,depending on team needs.we are going on the assumption here that he is coming out,which may not be the case.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

My team the Raptors might had a chance of getting Kaman, would he turn into a Montross type of player who is too slow for the game? Or is he more like Divac, or Yao Ming who is smart and skill enough to post up and score consistently.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> My team the Raptors might had a chance of getting Kaman, would he turn into a Montross type of player who is too slow for the game? Or is he more like Divac, or Yao Ming who is smart and skill enough to post up and score consistently.



he is very active and IS fast...he has improved incredibly since i saw him last year. He has a very bright future. he will be a player in the league.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> My team the Raptors might had a chance of getting Kaman, would he turn into a Montross type of player who is too slow for the game? Or is he more like Divac, or Yao Ming who is smart and skill enough to post up and score consistently.




i know we need a centre, but so does 28 other teams. we already have a montross on our team. we dont need another one. Kaman = montross.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you not been paying attention? despite the colour of his skin (i'm not calling you racist of course) he could be MUCH more than montross and could be a very good center in this league. he's been displaying his speed and athleticism (not really strengths of montross of course) and will bulk up significantly in the nba. just try not to judge him too quickly; some very smart posters above were just talking about his talent and speed.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Montross*

Montross couldn't even get off the ground. I don't remember Montross blocking shots in college nor dunking much...nor
was he a big time scorer.

These guy Kaman is very impressive. I only saw him once, but he is the real deal. He is very very skill and athletic.

We will see more of him in the tourney.


----------



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

any chance Kaman could play his way into the top 5???


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

He may have already. But he's in the Tourney so yes definitely.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rustu</b>!
> any chance Kaman could play his way into the top 5???



good question,i've always felt if the big man is good then he should go high,if not forget the lottery.by that i mean i dont want to spend a top pick(lottery)for a backup,if kaman or any other 7fter is good enough to be a starter and maybe an allsar then take him in the top 5 picks,otherwise he slides.make any sense?


----------



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah I agree... I wonder what Kiki thinks of him....


----------



## gold101 (Mar 22, 2003)

Don't expect much from Kaman in the NBA. He seems like he'll be a bust in the future. I've seen him play in high school and now college and for some reason he has failed to impress me and make me think he can make any kind of impact as a pro. He played at a very small high school against weak oppenents and now plays on a small college team. He has played no elite competition.


----------

